
Alleged AMD EPYC ‘Rome’ 7nm Based 64 Core Processor Performance Leaks Out - t3f
https://wccftech.com/amd-epyc-rome-7nm-64-core-cpu-performance-benchmark-leak/
======
dougmwne
>You heard it, right folks, AMD’s 2019 CPU family is designed to tackle the
Intel 10nm Ice Lake Xeons favorably and things are looking really good for AMD
as their Rome CPU family will only be competing against Intel’s 14nm++ server
refreshed family, aka Cascade Lake-SP.

More evidence that AMD may soon pull ahead in the performance race as they
take good advantage of Intel's 10nm stumble.

------
CoolGuySteve
We already saw that the Threadripper 2990 is starved for bandwidth between Zen
packages due to the infinity fabric design.

So you get incredible cinebench performance (and some other 'embarrassingly
parallel' workloads), but it doesn't scale to other kinds of programs that
have more interthread/interprocess communication.

I guess it remains to be seen what happens with EPYC, but my initial guess is
that it will have a similar infinity fabric design to hit 64 cores/128
hyperthreads.

BTW has anyone done an R mclapply benchmark on Threadripper 2990? I was set to
buy one until I saw the uneven benchmark scores.

~~~
TheGuyWhoCodes
Yes, infinity fabric has limitations. Threadripper suffers in memory intensive
workloads because only half of the CCXs have a dedicated memory controller
thus some cores need to talk to another CCX to access memory. On EPYC each CCX
has its own memory controller so it's less of an issue.

------
bryanlarsen
Twice the number of cores compared to first generation EPYC with its main
competitor misfiring. So do they go for profit and double the price or go for
market share and keep it the same? As both a consumer and a stock holder, I'm
hoping for closer to the latter.

~~~
nwmcsween
Supply vs demand but it would be smart to discount low end server class CPUs
for market share (not the 64 core CPU).

------
mrep
Anyone here familiar with overall performance / server costs to give an
insight if AMD might actually become competitive considering with all the hype
around AMD these days, I have still yet to see any of the 3 major providers
offer an AMD chip?

~~~
patrickg_zill
I don't know about offering the latest chips, but Dell and HP at least, have
offered AMD based servers for many years now...?

------
homero
AMD needs their own foundry again

~~~
foepys
Global Foundries just recently scrapped their 7nm process because it was too
expensive. It's to AMD's advantage to not have a foundry.

On the other hand it's not good for the market in the long run when TSMC has a
monopoly on 7nm...

~~~
uluyol
There is also Samsung doing 7 nm.

